# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Καθυστερηση φωτισμου αυτοκινητου

## aser

Θελω να φτιαξω αυτο το κυκλωμα για το αμαξι μου αλλα με μπερδευει η φωτο.

http://www.circuitdb.com/?p=343

Στην φωτο διπλα απο το τριμερ εχει εναν κεραμικο πυκνωτη ενω στο σχεδιο δεν φαινεται κατι τετοιο, επισης στο σχεδιο εχει και διοδο και στην φωτο δεν φαινεται, το εχει φτιαξει καποιος ειναι αξιοπιστο το κυκλωμα; εχετε να προτεινεται καποιο αλλο;

----------


## p270

η διοδος φαινεται ειναι κονττα στο ολοκληρωμενο και ειναι μια 1n4148 ειναι κοντα στο ποδι ενα του lm258

ο κεραμικος δεν φαινεται στο σχεδιο εχεις δικιο το κυκλωμα δεν το γνωριζω και δεν μπορω να σου πω αν ειναι οκ φτηνο πρεπει να ειναι κανε μια δοκιμη που ξερεις μπορει να ειναι καλο

----------


## aser

Αυτο που εσυ βλεπεις για διοδο εγω το βλεπω για αντισταση, αν της μετρησης θα δεις οτι ειναι 8 στο σχεδιο.
Με ζουμ ο κεραμικος φαινεται να γραφη 39Κ που μαλλον ειναι η αντισταση 39κ σε ολοι μου την πορεια με τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν εχω ξανα δει τετοια αντισταση υπαρχει κεραμικη;

----------

